
Why the Impossible Burger’s ‘blood’ is raising eyebrows - mastry
https://www.agdaily.com/insights/impossible-burger-blood/
======
mullingitover
> "The other reason it is controversial is that the Impossible Foods’
> leghemoglobin is not produced by soybeans. It is produced in fermenters by
> yeast that have been genetically modified. Soybean genes were inserted into
> the yeast that allow the yeast to produce leghemoglobin, which is then
> extracted, concentrated, and included in the burger recipe. They justify it
> to their predominantly anti-GMO customer base by saying that, compared to a
> beef burger, the Impossible Burger uses 96 percent less land, 87 percent
> less water, and produces 89 percent less greenhouse gas emissions, and 92
> percent less aquatic pollutants. Believe that? I don’t. But they are making
> a case, intentionally or unintentionally, for the safe use of GMOs in our
> food supply."

I mean, this is a great case for GMOs. "Believe that? I don’t" seems like
unwarranted concern trolling and scaremongering based on zero evidence.

